# thoughts on when to fertilize new stand



## SSF13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am starting a new stand of hybrid bermuda june of next year. Just got my soil test back and it recommends 225 units of N , 111 of P and 237 of K. I have 25 acres that hasn't been fertilized in prob 15 years or so. the local co-op said I should put out one application of 90-90-90 now and then another in the spring. He said it would be better than to put it all out in one application. Is this the best method. I thought maybe some nutrients would be lost over the winter. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanx in advance


----------



## SSF13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Forgot to mention im in west tennessee. Not sure if that matters. Thanx again


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

It would probably be best to split the application. I would give it a good dose of P and K this fall. You could wait till pre-plant to apply N and the rest of P and K. I would probably even split the N application next year. Put some on early and some after its up a growing
Do you have access to any chicken litter?


----------



## SSF13 (Aug 14, 2015)

ANewman thanx for the advice. I dont have access to chicken litter. I could try and find some locally but dont know of any off hand. That sounds like a good idea for the P and K. As far as the N goes will it be lost in the soil over the winter? Im still learning about all this and really appreciate all the help


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SSF13 said:


> Hello everyone. I am starting a new stand of hybrid bermuda june of next year. Just got my soil test back and it recommends 225 units of N , 111 of P and 237 of K. I have 25 acres that hasn't been fertilized in prob 15 years or so. the local co-op said I should put out one application of 90-90-90 now and then another in the spring. He said it would be better than to put it all out in one application. Is this the best method. I thought maybe some nutrients would be lost over the winter. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanx in advance


Wy would they tell you to put 90 units of N on now when it hasn't even been planted yet? I would take the soil test to my extension office and let them take a look see.....first and foremost is soil ph. Lime will probably need to be added now, if it's deficient. Could add some P and K now or wait until spring. Perhaps the conditions are much different there than here, we are on sandy soil and N will dissipate quickly, but I have never heard of that type recommendation. It would cause me to question my local coop......ph first, if it ain't right, you'll fight an uphill battle.....
What type of hybrid is this?

Good luck, hth


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I agree with Devildawg. If you are putting in a hybrid Bermuda, I assume you are either sprigging or putting in tops. Why don't you just wait and incorporate everything with a disc before you plant. If it were mine, I'd incorporate the lime in the Fall and then do the fertilizer before I planted in the Spring.


----------



## SSF13 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am trying to attach my soil sample. I am planting vaughn's #1 clippings in june. I currently have bahia grass that im going to try and get rid of. I plan to put out 1 ton lime per acre now but I want to make sure I put the fertilizer out in the best way I can.


----------



## SSF13 (Aug 14, 2015)

I also plan to wait till the bahia goes dorment to add fertilizer dont want to feed it if im going to kill it out. Thanx again for all the advice.


----------

